# My MAC Collection (Very Picture Heavy)



## XoXo (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi there!

Ive been collecting MAC since Feb. of this year. Ive been meaning to do this for awhile but I never got around to it. Hope you like the pictures! Heres my MAC collection =)

*Ive updated my pigments and MSF's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*

Eyeshadows: 





Top to bottom, L-R

Greens & Blues. 
1- Overgrown, Swimming, Unreally blue, Tilt, Lucky Green.
2-Juxt, Guacamole, Sugar Blue, Steamy, Waternymph
3- Aquavert, Thunder, Zonk Bleu!, Pompous blue, & Shimmermoss





1- Idol eyes, UD hotpants, Plum Dressing, Stars N Rockets
2-Pink Venus, Pink Freeze, Lavender Sky, Creme De Violet, Budding Beauty
3-Beauty Marked, Gateaux, Trax, Sattelite Dreams, & Thunder





1-Crystal avalanche (this one got messed up when I dropped my palette), Endless love, Spring up, Chrome Yellow, Electra
2- Well plumed, Goldbit, Honesty, Orange, Behold
3- Pollen, (empty), Honeylust, UD Chopper, (empty)





1-Mink Pink, Pushup Pink, Milani Shock, Hepcat, D'Bohemia
2-Rio de Rosa, Li'Lily, Swish, Orange Tangent, Paradisco
3- Melton Mauve, Parfait Amour, Coral, In living pink, Say, yeah!





Neutrals
1- Shroom, Silver Charm, Sunday Best, UD midnight cowgirl, White Wheat
2- Nylon, Rye, Forgery, UD poleyster bride, Summer Neutral
3-(empty), Motif, All that glitters, Filament, Lightshade






1- Bitter, Jewel blue, (empty), Slip pink, Living pink
2-Greensmoke, Pickle, (empty), Blossomcherry & passionate





1- Electric Eel, Golders Green p/m, Lightweight black, Iris print, Fountainbleu
2-UD kiddie pool, Freshwater, Sketch, Anti-establishment, Cranberry
3-Carbon, Mystical Mist, Black Tied, Wait till dark, Dark teal




1-Blue Absinthe, Prose & Fancy
2- Moth Brown, Innuendo





Parrot, Icebox, Aqua, Moons Relfection & Electro Sky




Knight Devine, Blu-noir, Mancatcher, Canary Yellow, & Juiced




Fiction, Steep, Meadowland, Surreal, Crystal, Melody, Angelcake 




Brill, Banshee, Pretty Twisted, Sunplosion, Phase, Frill, Atlas





Row 1-Frozen White, Gold Dusk, Emerald Green, Dazzleray, Copper sparkle, Chartreuse, Steel blue & Shimmertime
Row 2- Goldenaire, Pink Vivid, Green Brown, Frost, Blue, Lily White, Violet, & Clear sky blue
Row 3- Apricot Pink, Rose, Teal, Fairylite, Subtle, Melon, Entremauve, Deep Purple
Row 4- Basic red, Gold metal, Golders Green, Acid Orange, Pink Opal, Golden Lemon, Fuchsia, Deep Blue Green
Row 5-Lovely Lily, Accent Red, True Chartreuse, Electric Coral, Pinked Mauve,Kitschmas, Cornflower, Grape
Row 6- Vanilla, Silver Metal, Golden Olive, Softwash Grey, Azreal Blue, 3D gold glitter & Crystallized Purple

*Here are some new pigments I have received since making the thread, Ill just post them seperately*





Top Row- Gold(frost), Maroon, Sunnydaze & Night Light.
Bottom Row- Pastorle, Aire-de-blu, Copperclast & Coco Beach.






Pigment samples
Row 1- Provence, Blue Storm, Bright Fuchsia, Cool pink (i think)
Row 2-Tan, Deckchair, Coco & Platinum Metal
Row 3- All Girl, Coco Beach, Naked & Pink Pearl

*Pigment samples I have received since making this thread*




Top Row: Turquoise Matte, Green(frost), Auburn Matte, Bronze.
Middle Row: Royal Blue, Naval Blue, Green Matte, Mustard Matte.
Bottom Row: Pure White, White Gold, Bright Coral, Silver(frost)





Left to Right: Shimpagne, So Ceylon, Shooting Star, Lightscapade, Stereo Rose, Gold Deposit, Pleasureflush & Glissade.





Lipgloss #1
Top to bottom:
row 1- Enchantress, Flowerosophy, Uberpeach, Palatial, Nymphette, Big Kiss, Orangedescence, Morning glory (almost gone)
Row 2- Spring Bean, Oi oi oi, All Woman, La La Libertine, Rayothon, Instant Gold, Pink Grapefruit, VGVI




Row 1- Florabundance, Glamoursun, Flash of Flesh, Dreamy, Sizzlepeach, Snowgirl, Kei, Ola mango
Row 2- Pink Clash, Boy Magnet, Ciao manhattan, Poetic License, Sweetie Cake, Bait, Crystal rose, Vibrational





Row 1- Headliner, C-thru, Mouth-watering, Chromaliving, Elegant Peach
Row 2-Sunset, Lip 65, Love Nectar, Underage, Night Affair




Lipglass Stains & Tastis, Lacquers, minis 
Courting Rose, Rose Champagne, Fresh Strawberry, Candy Bar, Low Light Silver, Peachcreme, Watermellony, Sweet Brule, Varneesh, Poco pink, Love-in & Tongue in chic.





Lipgelees & more lip stuff
Heat, Babied, Cool & Aloof, Whos that lady, Dame in a dress, Lilacrush, Lust is lush, Cellopink, Valentines, Spin pink & Duo rose





1- Ladyblush, Sweet William, Pink Swoon
2-Peaches, Peachykeen, Fluer Power





Non depotted blushes & CCB's
Brit Wit, Summer Lily, Desirious, Fuchsia Perfect, Hush & Bamboo eyeshadow 




Holiday Palettes
Cool eyes, Intense eyes, Cool Lips, Viva Glam

Shadesticks, Fluidlines, & Paints




Gracious me, Sea me, Silverbleu, Blacktrack, Blue peep, Delphic, Non Conformist, Blueboy, Canton Candy, Flammable & Mauvism




Bare Venus, Pink Aura, Dainty Cake, Lingerie, Myth, Bombshell, Aloof, Jist, Fleshpot, & Pinkydee




Tanarama, Smile, Strawberry Blonde, Fashionably Fuchsia, Bunny Pink, Vibrant O, Pretty Please, Madame B, Hue & sol




Plum Dandy, 3-D, Angel, Zandra, Plum like, Skew, Hug me, Pink packed, Awaken, Creme de la femme




Pink Cabana, Snob, Begginers lust, Pure girl, B-cup, Freeze, Chicaboom, Cockatease, Lipblossum, Pink Nouveau, Florbundi, & Up the amp




My MAC postcards. You cant see them too well but I wanted to show them =)

Thats my MAC collection. Hope you liked the pictures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks for looking


----------



## n_c (Nov 21, 2006)

Great collection, and its huge for having stated in Feb...very nice


----------



## foxyqt (Nov 21, 2006)

awesome collection! =D


----------



## MacVirgin (Nov 22, 2006)

that's a very nice and big collection for since you started hun!!


----------



## bli5s (Nov 22, 2006)

Love your collection.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..growing fast eh? love what u did with the postcards too!!


----------



## lovelyarsenic (Nov 22, 2006)

*Holy wow!! That is one heck of a collection - you have got yourself some beautiful colors to choose from *woot**


----------



## eowyn797 (Nov 22, 2006)

whoa. nice. love the pigments and l/s collections 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 congrats!


----------



## Ms. Z (Nov 22, 2006)

I L
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 VE your collection.


----------



## Pure Vanity (Nov 23, 2006)

Nice collection love.


----------



## juli (Nov 23, 2006)

I absolutely love love love your collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  wowzers!

yeah, my comp was going crazy for a min trying to load up all the pics! haha 

This is awesome.  I can actually pick out what e/s I want to get.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 24, 2006)

Gorgeous collection.  Love the postcard wall!  Love the Freeze as well.  I wish I had at least kept the empty tube of my Grid.  It had the same colour.  I'm so sentimental/nerdy about my MAC.


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Nov 25, 2006)

wow! you've got some seriously awesome stuff!


----------



## BlueRose (Nov 26, 2006)

wow..love your collection..and thanks for writting the names for all


----------



## Luxurious (Nov 29, 2006)

wow. your collection is awesome.


----------



## Fallon (Dec 11, 2006)

A-mazing


----------



## sharyn (Dec 11, 2006)

You have some really great colors in your collection... love it!!


----------



## Holly (Dec 12, 2006)

wow awesome collection!


----------



## lsperry (Dec 12, 2006)

I started wearing MAC in February! Why doesn't my collection look like this??!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Very nice collection.....


----------



## eowyn797 (Dec 14, 2006)

beautiful! and it gave me a whole new list of wants! way to fuel the obsession


----------



## mskitchmas (Dec 14, 2006)

wow! impressive. thanks for listing all of the names.


----------



## User40 (Dec 15, 2006)

Beautiful collection. Love the Freeze lipstick. Do you know if you can still get it anywhere?


----------



## XoXo (Dec 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Marmaladecat* 

 
_Beautiful collection. Love the Freeze lipstick. Do you know if you can still get it anywhere?_

 
Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I got it in a swap a few months ago- didnt see any on ebay but some people on makeupalley have it listed


----------



## User40 (Dec 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *XoXo* 

 
_Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got it in a swap a few months ago- didnt see any on ebay but some people on makeupalley have it listed
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Is the silver case a limited edition? Thanks!


----------



## glamgirl (Dec 22, 2006)

MAC should bring back the lipglass tasti, they are great!


----------



## charismaticlime (Dec 22, 2006)

Wow, amazing collection!

P.S.: Don't you mean column, not row, when you're referring to a group of objects aligned vertically?


----------



## Social_Light (Jan 13, 2007)

*sniff* It's all so beautiful


----------



## sugaxbayb (Jan 14, 2007)

Nice Collection! I keep wanting that playboy stuff, but everytime somebodys selling it, I have no money :[


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 14, 2007)

oh my god i am drooling over ur collection it is freaking gorgeous..and ur MSFs ohhh what can i say im a total MSF whore...and ur postcard wall IS ADORABLE...


----------



## geeko (Feb 14, 2007)

i am sooo jealous of  your collection.


----------



## XxMAC-AtTaCkxX (Oct 20, 2007)

!! that royal blue pigment is AMAZING i must buy!! i also love the delphic fluidline and living pink e/s rlly nice collection!!


----------



## nunu (Oct 20, 2007)

WOW im speechless!


----------



## frocher (Oct 21, 2007)

I love the range of colors you have.  Such a beautiful collection.


----------



## parysse (Oct 21, 2007)

I love it ! You have a lot of pretty Mac stuff, and they are so cute (the postcards, the pink lipsticks, many pink pigments).


----------



## MisaMayah (Oct 21, 2007)

for the short time you've been collecting that is one amazing collection u have!! where did u get the gold frost pigment from??


----------



## rockjr1984 (Feb 21, 2008)

so pretty!!!


----------



## igswonderworld (Feb 22, 2008)

ohh I'm sooo jealouss!!! Great collection!


----------



## Purity (Feb 22, 2008)

Yowza! I want your collection!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Feb 22, 2008)

Your collection is drool worthy!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Feb 22, 2008)

WOW!!!!  I am so envious of you Pleasureflush and So Ceylon!!  GAHHH!!!!  Not to mention all the beautiful looking lippies!!  I love it!!


----------



## heartsarebound (Feb 23, 2008)

That's an impressive collection! I love when close-up pictures are posted of the palettes!


----------



## maclove1 (Mar 12, 2008)

i love those mac glosses


----------



## ZoZo (Mar 12, 2008)

Great collection.


----------

